# hostgator help



## aly (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi. I'm a newbie and have been reading this forum for quite some time and have learned quite a bit and think this forum is great. 

I've decided to jump right in and signed up with hostgator. I changed my DNS from godaddy as instructed. Now what? I don't have any technical skills but figured I could just follow the tutorial. I downloaded the Smart FTP. Do I need to wait the 24-48 hrs for the DNS to propogate? I'm not sure what to do next? 

I was thinking about using Cubecart and Paypal as well. 

I was thinking about using Yahoo instead since it's supposed to be easier but it seems a bit pricey so I figured I try it this way first.

Now if only someone could tell me the next few steps so I can be on my way?

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Aly:*


> Now what? I don't have any technical skills but figured I could just follow the tutorial. I downloaded the Smart FTP. Do I need to wait the 24-48 hrs for the DNS to propogate? I'm not sure what to do next?


Yeah, you need 24 - 48 hrs for the DNS to spread through the web.

Now, you should start setting up your webpages and uploading them!
Cubecart and Paypal are the backend stuff that process your orders....you still need a website as a storefront.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

Aly,

DNS does take some time to propagate, however I've registered many domains on godaddy and have changed the DNS in godaddy's control panel to my hosting provider (bluehost). once I setup the domain in my other control panel on bluehost, the DNS changes take effect immediately. Not sure why hostgator isn't working the same way, but if after 24 hours your domain name is not resolving to the parked page you have on hostgator, something is wrong.

You have some choices with regard to setting up your website:
1. Use a simple website builder that hostgator provides (don't know if they have this, but they might) and build your webpages online.
2. Buy or find some free web page templates, change the content to suit your needs and upload them to your hostgator server (via ftp or secure web disk--drag and drop copy)
3. Use the functionality that comes with shopping cart functionality (like CubeCart) to create your website pages. Products like CubeCart make it really easy for a non-techie to create a page (using their "documents" section), fill it with content and have it automatically show up. 
4. Hire a designer or use a service like 99designs to create a website design. Once that's done, it has to be converted into a usable webpage, so someone has to "code" the design into HTML.

If you want to sell online, you'll either need to sign-up with PayPal to accept payments or get an internet merchant account (but you have to be a valid business to do that). Of course, if you didn't want to accept payments online, you could just put up a web form and have people pay you other ways.

I'm certain there are several discussion threads here on how to get started online, but if you have any other specific questions, feel free to ask away. I'm sure everyone here will be glad to help out.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

If you are in the US the domain can come up in just a few minutes. Almost always within an hour or so. Elsewhere may be days. I have a number of clients in the UK and it is often 36 to 48 hours.

Just try you domain name in your browser. As soon as the directory outline comes up you are good to go.

Also, you can log in to your cpanel with the IP address and your user and pass. I install stuff as soon as I set up a new cpanel and it's waiting when my clients first get to the domain. You can also ftp to the IP. 

If doing the IP, just use the IP, nothing in front, either with the browser or FTP.
.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

Im pretty sure go-daddy has a URL forward option. You could forward the URL for now until your DNS kicks in if your in a hurry to jump in and get start. Just and idea.


----------

